# My Animated Crypt WIP



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

So this is my latest WIP an animated crypt that will be placed in the yard near the sidewalk. Its going to be part of a larger funeral scene that I am going to setup complete with black flower wreathes and a few other items. Huge thanks to my neighbor Chuck for providing the motor to bring it to life. I was originally trying to use a wiper motor but it was just too fast even with the picovolt controller to slow it down. I may add a light to the inside and a few other things still. I have a few more pieces to put on it when I finally paint it as well. I will add pics once its all finished


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice and subtle! Some stone scraping noises would be a good addition to the prop once you get it done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

ditto the 'Nice and subtle'.  looks great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is so ultra cool! I can just picture it now...green light glowing (or the color of your choice) maybe a skeletal hand reaching out....It looks so awesome..very nice work BA!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should make the hair stand up on the back of your neck!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome......I could envision lights or eyes looking out!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's gonna be creepy as heck. I'm sure it will give more than a few TOT's the willies.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's COOL.....!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job. looks good.I was planning on building one of these with a wiper motor, what voltage were you running it on? I was planning on 3.3 like I'm using on my Cauldron creep. I like the speed of yours what motor did you end up using?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like that movement. Excellent!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

looking good, I planning on building one this season too


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Great job. looks good.I was planning on building one of these with a wiper motor, what voltage were you running it on? I was planning on 3.3 like I'm using on my Cauldron creep. I like the speed of yours what motor did you end up using?


Thanks! I tried a wiper motor at first and even with the picovolt I wasnt able to slow it down enough to get the movement that I wanted without loosing all of its torque needed to move the frame. My neighbor Chuck was kind enough to give me one of the old vent motors that everyone here on the board used to use before they became impossible to find. These seem to be the only people who still sell them but not sure of their credibility

http://stores.hauntedpropsupply.com/-strse-2/gear-motor,12vcd-motor,electric-motor,wiper/Detail.bok

I am also looking at these for an alternative as well

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1702&catname=electric


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! If I can round up the money I might add a picoboo controller to it so make it triggered with light and sound instead of continuous but we will see later depending how many other projects I have going!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice!
Besides the eyes or light, I'd look at maybe adding a fogger to the interior so that when the lid moves to the open position that you get a puff of fog/smoke leaking out.
It will diffuse the lights so that you wouldn't have to show any detail of the face.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great Job!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I really want to incorporate a fog machine some how!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Add a little fog, some lights and sound effects and it will be the hit of the graveyard. Nice work. The motion of the lid is excellent.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Grrrr I cant see videos at work ;/


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, like everyone said...looks great BigAnt!

The angles and shapes of the cover will look great at night with some lighting, a little fog and a light inside to visually focus the movement as it slowly slides open and closed. That will look awesome!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I have decided that this website is entirely too dangerous... I get way to many ideas from all of the amazing stuff everyone is making!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally got to see it. Grrrr I have wanted to to that for years.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Besides the grinding/grating stone on stone sound, which I would have coming from outside the crypt, I'd also be tempted to put maybe a boom box inside the crypt with the sound of slow, heavy breathing, hopefully timed so that it only goes off/on when the crypt lid is actually open.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I might add a picoboo controller to it which would allow for a light and sounds without too much hassle but it depends on how broke I am before Halloween haha


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I got to paint the top portion of the crypt this weekend hopefully this upcoming weekend I can paint the entire thing and get a new video of it










I am also trying my hand at rusting for the first time!


----------



## Haunted Whitman (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, that is really creepy, even half done on your bench, in daylight!!!! Will be fantastic in your haunt!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Love it.


----------

